# Sit on/ in the grass



## Karla-paris

Salutare!

Aş dori să ştiu care este varianta corectă.

Sit on sau sit in the grass?

Vă mulţumesc!

p.s. nu e niciun context.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Nu știu  sigur,  însă e posibil ca ambele variante să fie corecte cu singura specificare asupra varietății  limbii engleze : americană versus engleza britanică.


----------



## farscape

Nu mi-e clară chestia cu AE și BE, dar... sitting on a surface e forma corectă, however iarba nu prea e o suprafață convențională. Sitting on the grass ar fi forma corectă deși am auzit vorbitori nativi de AE folosind sitting in the grass. Nu-mi dau seama dacă contextul are vreo inflență aici.

Later,
f.


----------



## Karla-paris

multumesc amandurora


----------

